# MAC OS X UPGRADE want work



## ketina76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am trying to upgrade my operating system of a Dual Pawer Mac G5 from 10.4.3 to 10.4.4 and ita want upgrade. Anybody knows anything about it.
thank you in advance


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

ketina76 said:


> I am trying to upgrade my operating system of a Dual Pawer Mac G5 from 10.4.3 to 10.4.4 and ita want upgrade. Anybody knows anything about it.
> thank you in advance


Hi ketina76,

Could you be more specific about exactly what you are doing with respects to the upgrade and what, if any, error messages you receive ....

Also exactly which model Mac do you have, look in the "About This Mac" option in the drop-down menu found by clicking on the Apple Logo in the top far left of your Desktop.


----------



## ketina76 (Aug 6, 2007)

yes,
i have a Dual 2 GHz PowerPC G5 or PowerMac G5
when I upgrade from 10.4.3 to 10.4.4 tells me that the harddrive does is not the write volume and it does not let me continue the button is grayed out. the only option it gives me is a back button. Please let me know.
thanks a million


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Could you tell me if you are updating via System Software Updater or whether you downloaded the standalone installer?

Here's a link to the download available on Apples Website:

_About the Mac OS X 10.4.4 Update (Delta)_

Scroll down the page and look for the Delta Download, it's the one you need and about 55mb. So there's 2 options for the upgrade and I wasn't sure which one you were using ....


----------



## ketina76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi there,
below is the message that is giving me. I did try that delta upgrade and is still saying this dialog:

YOU CANNOT INSTALL MAC OS X UPDATE ON THIS VOLUME. THIS VOLUME DOES NOT MEET THE REQUIREMENTS FOR THIS UPDATE.

I tried multiple times and i am still in the dark.
thank you for your help,
Keti


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

It's alot easier to update via Software Update, instead of downloading manually.

Also, when downloading manually, you need to choose either Intel or PPC, depending on what computer you have. Software update does this automatically. Just select Software update from the Apple menu.

You should actually download the 10.4.10 update, the latest one. You don't need to go from 10.4.3 to 10.4.4. to 10.4.5 to 10.4.6. to 10.4.7. to 10.4.8 to 10.4.9 to 10.4.10. You just need to go from 10.4.3 to 10.4.10. Get the 10.4.10 updater automatically from Software Update, or get the Combined PPC from here: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=305534

Again, it's alot easier just to use Software Update.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

ketina76 said:


> Hi there,
> below is the message that is giving me. I did try that delta upgrade and is still saying this dialog:
> 
> YOU CANNOT INSTALL MAC OS X UPDATE ON THIS VOLUME. THIS VOLUME DOES NOT MEET THE REQUIREMENTS FOR THIS UPDATE.
> ...


Hi ketina76,

So I gather that you are unable to update from 10.4.3 to 10.4.4 by either Software Update or direct download of the Delta Installer? Am I correct?

Can you check how much free space you have on your HD? If you open any Finder window the available free space should show at the bottom of that window.

Also how much installed RAM do you have? You'll find this info by clicking on the Blue Apple lcon in the upper left of your desktop. then select _"About This Mac"_ from the top of the list in the drop-down menu.

Finally, do you have the original Install Discs for your Mac? I would suggest an "Archive and Install" then try the upgrade again.

Here's some info on the Archive and Install feature:

_Mac OS X: About the Archive and Install feature_

_Mac OS X 10.4: About installation options_




----------

